# found scorpion in bathroom



## manzpage

hi... wondering if anyone knows about scorpions in the western Algarve. we live in a built up suburban area (empty plot next door. I couldnt believe my eyes when I found a brown scorpion (4 cm) in our bathroom last night.... are they poisionous ? I have two kids 18months and 3 years... and a little concerned as they run around and play in our garden....


----------



## tigersharkjs

Hi..YIKES!! I know how frightening that is, having 3 or 4 times run in to scorpions here in Arizona and also in California.

Don't panic. As far as I know, scorpions CAN be very dangerous to small children, the elderly, and small pets.

Google scorpions in your area of Portugal to see about your particular species. 

I now always, out of habit, do a visual inspection after moving anything (shower curtain, linens, etc) Also shake out clothing and shoes, etc before putting them on.

I always thought scorpions were a desert hazard, until coming across a brown one in a quite damp area in California while moving logs piled up for a campfire.

Be CAREFUL..they're creepy and can be dangerous!...Janice


----------



## John999

*scorpion*

Hi YIKES
You can find scorpions, snakes and spiders in Portugal, like anywhere else in the world. The good news are, the Portuguese clime it isn´t propitious for poisonous species, so in general they are scary but harmless 
John 999


----------

